

Give a Little More to Succeed - andrewljohnson
http://www.trailbehind.com/user/blogpost/29/

======
oscardelben
I use to ship more than what committed when I work for small companies
(websites mostly), in these cases I usually deliver as a bonus free
statistics, newsletters, etc. They usually appreciate that and the result is
more word of mouth and more business.

